# Eleaf iStick TC100W - Joyetech on a roll



## huffnpuff (26/1/16)

Joyetech TC strikes again, and now applied to the iStick. VW, Ni, TI, SS, bypass and 3 TCR Memory modes, very subtle grip-fire, dual battery with single battery mode if need be. This one looks closer to the upgrade for the iStick 50W that should've been.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/1/16)

and only $40.50 at http://www.heavengifts.com/100W-Eleaf-iStick-TC-Express-Kit-WO-Battery.html
This might just be my choice in tomorrows game.


----------



## Pixstar (26/1/16)

Very similar lines to Kangertech new 120/200W devices. Very neat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (26/1/16)

I may be missing something here, but I am not convinced about the whole temp control aspect of where we are heading with the evolution of vaping. Am sure many members of the forum will disagree, but to me we have come to a stagnant point in development of devices, and TC is not a great step further. Look forward to responses positive or otherwise. My point of view and completely subjective.


----------



## blujeenz (26/1/16)

Neal said:


> I may be missing something here, but I am not convinced about the whole temp control aspect of where we are heading with the evolution of vaping. Am sure many members of the forum will disagree, but to me we have come to a stagnant point in development of devices, *and TC is not a great step further.* Look forward to responses positive or otherwise. My point of view and completely subjective.



Why ever not?
Higher temps require more watts and oxidize the wire faster.
Ergo, with lower temps your batteries last longer and so does your coil.
How can that not be a good thing?


----------



## Neal (26/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Why ever not?
> Higher temps require more watts and oxidize the wire faster.
> Ergo, with lower temps your batteries last longer and so does your coil.
> How can that not be a good thing?



Hey @blujeenz, as stated is only my personal view, thanks for your response. If you guys can convince an old toppie such as myself I be may convinced to look into it. This is why I follow the forum, to get a better outlook on the state of play. I still can not get my head around this temp control thing, knock me out by convincing me otherwise. Peace brother.


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/1/16)

This product looks great. This TC mod would interest me


----------



## Mike (27/1/16)

Damnit. Finally found my next mod!


----------



## blujeenz (27/1/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @blujeenz, as stated is only my personal view, thanks for your response. If you guys can convince an old toppie such as myself I be may convinced to look into it. This is why I follow the forum, to get a better outlook on the state of play. I still can not get my head around this temp control thing, knock me out by convincing me otherwise. Peace brother.


All good, I fully got your perspective.
I just approached it in a logical manner and those were the 2 standout points to my thinking.
I dont have a TC capable device as yet, Im still in the 7 ~ 20W range, but I figure it can only be a good thing once you start passing the 50W barrier.

edit: just thought of something else.  high temps with a dessert type juice will caramelise it unnecessarily faster causing crusty buildup on the coil affecting flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

Am I understanding correctly - are the batteries wired in parallel?


----------



## blujeenz (27/1/16)

It woul


Andre said:


> Am I understanding correctly - are the batteries wired in parallel?



It would seem so, although their text descriptions never go into that aspect of mod devices.
I think as soon as they talk about bypass mode, then that would be an indicator of parallel batts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (27/1/16)

huffnpuff said:


> Joyetech TC strikes again, and now applied to the iStick. VW, Ni, TI, SS, bypass and 3 TCR Memory modes, very subtle grip-fire, dual battery with single battery mode if need be. This one looks closer to the upgrade for the iStick 50W that should've been.



I saw this the week after I had ordered the rx200 - and as a fan of the istick 100w vw/vv this was a winner by far, because of that grenade trigger  hahah but now I am sitting with the rx200  as of today, and I think I might still get this as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------

